# Cap on IT professional in 2015



## yasser.azeem (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello,

Currently, there is a Cap of 300 professional in IT/Software field in Canada. As CIC is changing Immigration rules in 2015, are they removing this Cap? Any idea ?

Thanks


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Please note that his is a personal impression based on the information I have read.

There is unlikely to be a cap on individual professions because the system is changing quite radically.

You will submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) Package to immigration. Companies wishing to hire foreign workers will be able to view the information in those packages and make a selection.

The selected candidate will then be invited to apply for TWP/premanent residence etc.


The only "cap" that may be introduced is the numbers of EOIs the CIC are willing to accept each year.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

yasser.azeem said:


> Hello,
> 
> Currently, there is a Cap of 300 professional in IT/Software field in Canada. As CIC is changing Immigration rules in 2015, are they removing this Cap? Any idea ?
> 
> Thanks



Since the government has yet to announce the full details of the new system how can anyone here answer that question with any degree of accuracy?


----------



## gemi_kk (Apr 12, 2014)

colchar said:


> Since the government has yet to announce the full details of the new system how can anyone here answer that question with any degree of accuracy?


Agreed, but still we can try to predict something based on the government recent actions, considerations, etc. 

If there isnt any news, then obviously we cant predict anything.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

More 2015 news on this thread


----------

